# CCO Haul - Paints, Shadesticks and Dazzleglass!!!



## *Moni-Luv* (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey Specktra!!! So thanks to my wonderful fellow Specktranettes I found out that my local CCO just got some GREAT items in stock yesterday. I figured it was worth the 30 min drive and am sooo glad that I went. Here's my haul!!!







All MAC items:

Paints:
Chartru
Bamboom
Magrittes
Mauvism
Flammable
Artjam
Pixel
Canton Candy

Fluidline:
Blacktrack (2X)

Shadesticks:
Mangomix
Corn
Blurberry

Dazzlglass: 
Baby Sparks
Ms. Fizz

Eyeshadow:
Stars N rockets

Pigments:
Your ladyship
Viz-a-violet







 THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 25, 2008)

AWESOME haul! Don't you looove CCO's??


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_AWESOME haul! Don't you looove CCO's??_

 
YESSSS!!! And I was just sooo upset the other day that I missed out on my chance to get some of the shadesticks and paints before they got DC'd and now I got most of them!!!!!! I'm sooooo STOKED!!!


----------



## ladyiej (Jun 25, 2008)

great haul..im going to one on sat


----------



## concertina (Jun 25, 2008)

Holy Crap thats a great haul!!!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Jun 25, 2008)

Viz-A-Violet and Your Ladyship are some of my favorite pigments (along with Goldenaire and Melon). I hope you love them as much as I do!


----------



## ladynpink (Jun 25, 2008)

which cco was this? and you got dazzelglasses there too?


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 25, 2008)

That is such a rainbow-tastic haul you haul!!  I think I nearly pooped my pants when I saw all your paints and shadesticks!  That is such a phenomenal haul!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## n_c (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG nice haul...where in Cali are you?!?!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 25, 2008)

That's awesome! Me and clslv6speed were there this morning too - too bad we missed you! I coulda met another specktranette! hehe


----------



## genie707 (Jun 25, 2008)

just wondering how much was your total?


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllisonWeaver* 

 
_Viz-A-Violet and Your Ladyship are some of my favorite pigments (along with Goldenaire and Melon). I hope you love them as much as I do!_

 



I'm sure I'll love them as much as you do!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladynpink* 

 
_which cco was this? and you got dazzelglasses there too?_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_OMG nice haul...where in Cali are you?!?!_

 



This CCO was in Vacaville, CA. HTH
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_That is such a rainbow-tastic haul you haul!! I think I nearly pooped my pants when I saw all your paints and shadesticks! That is such a phenomenal haul!! Enjoy!! _

 


 Thanks! I can't wait to get off of work and play with my new makeup! FOTD's here I come!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoAmazin* 

 
_That's awesome! Me and clslv6speed were there this morning too - too bad we missed you! I coulda met another specktranette! hehe_

 


I know!!! I'm completely bummed!!!! I'm always down to meet with my fellow specktranettes!!! =) 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genie707* 

 
_just wondering how much was your total?_

 


HEAVY DAMGAGE....about $224. But it was worth it to me!!!


----------



## nunu (Jun 25, 2008)

amazing haul!!


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 25, 2008)

SHUT UP!  

You went to the one in Vacaville??  
They usually sell out of the good stuff within a few days.  I have family in Rocklin and Sacramento... so when I visit them, I usually stop by the CCO there but they never have anything good.  CRAP!  I wish I could have gotten my hands on the good stuff you got!  Dammit!

You wanna pick up some stuff for me?!?!  hehe j/k.. we could be makeup buddies?!  haha, i sound so desperate!  lol


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice haul! 

I wish I noticed the Baby Sparks when I got there this morning. 

It was nice meeting you SoSoamazin!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 25, 2008)

Great haul! all those paints!


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jun 25, 2008)

wow great haul! im glad you found tons of stuff!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice stuff!!!!


----------



## Taj (Jun 26, 2008)

great haul !

I envy your paints and shadesticks !


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jun 26, 2008)

they dont have any more dazzleglasses


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, enjoy!


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 26, 2008)

OH MY GAWD!! those colors are so pretty.. well, it's always worth it when you have to drive so far away.. it's not like you go everyday.. congrats *Moni*


----------



## hr44 (Jun 26, 2008)

SMALL WORLD! I just went there today!!!!! =) I did some damage to my wallet to but I was happy to! 
I LOVE that store... so worth the 35 min drive. 

Love your haul. (I'm about to post mine)


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 26, 2008)

That is an awesome haul!  I love the CCO!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 27, 2008)

Stars N Rockets & Your LAdyship... *jealousss*

Very nice lady


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 27, 2008)

Love the haul!! have fun


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome haul!  Lookit all those paints!


----------



## pat (Jun 27, 2008)

great haul!!

I need to go to an outlet asap!


----------



## lahlalove (Jun 27, 2008)

man looking at ur pics makes me wish i lived closer to vacaville just so i can run out and get these. great haul!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 27, 2008)

Great haul!
Those paints and shadesticks are so bright, I love them!


----------



## gardenteaparty (Jun 27, 2008)

wow!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

Great haul!!


----------



## honeebee (Jun 27, 2008)

Great Haul!!!
I wish there was a CCO near me, I'm jealous


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 10, 2008)

oh wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am *so* jealous!

We really need to get CCO's in Australia - I could almost justify a trip to the US with that haul right there!! LOL....


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 11, 2008)

awsome haul!!!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 11, 2008)

Seriously have to go to my local CCO, which is about 30-40 min from me. I can't take it anymore and looking at what you guys got from there is driving me nuts! LOL!


----------



## AlliSwan (Jul 11, 2008)

PAINNNTSSS! Lovely haul!


----------

